# Ruth Gordon, Paddle Pink, and Lyons Outdoor Games



## lizzyscully (May 19, 2009)

I thought many of you ladies would be interested in this.
-Lizzy

In an effort to promote awareness and prevention for breast cancer, World Champion freestyle kayaker Ruth Gordon is embarking on her Paddle Pink tour from May through August. One of her stops will be the Smith Optics Lyons Outdoor Games, presented by Oskar Blues, where she will hold Paddle Pink clinics and compete in the freestyle boating event. For more info, you can visit the Lyons Outdoor Games blog.


----------



## Riverbug (May 3, 2007)

Lizzy,
any idea when Ruth Gordon will be hosting a clinic?? the LOG website does not have specifics...


----------



## lizzyscully (May 19, 2009)

*I'll find out*

I'll find out and get back to your shortly.


----------



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

I would highly recommend taking this clinic. Ruth does a fantastic job teaching freestyle to any level playboater and it's for a great cause. In Steamboat we had both men and women in the clinic and everyone left feeling like he/she had learned a lot.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

OK... after a clearing up some confusion (sorry to the boating community)... Ruth is going to do her Paddle Pink instruction clinic at the Lyons Outdoor games on Saturday at 2pm to 4pm. Please sign up here, buy adding your name and ph # and she will work this out with you. I just spoke with her as she is driving into Boulder/Lyons. Ruth will work out the details as far as cost to have this very cool clinic that supports ongoing efforts to fight breast cancer...


----------

